# Randall 9mm Questions



## gunner0427 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a Randall 9mm and I am trying to identify exactly which model it is. I have searched the web and found some information, but am still stumped. my handgun starts with RF then 3 zeros followed by 4 numeric digits and ends with a C. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

http://www.m1911.org/mod_randall.htm

*HOW TO IDENTIFY THE VARIOUS MODELS​ *


> Randall models are designated by a single letter prefix, followed by a three-digit number. Prefixes are A, B or C. Prefix A designates a right-handed pistol. Prefix B denotes a left-handed configuration, and prefix C represents a right-handed, featherweight model.
> 
> In a logical sequence, the first numerical digit reflects the frame type, the second digit is for the slide configuration and the third number denotes caliber.
> The first numerical digit is 1, 2 or 3. If the first number is 1, it means Service Model. A number 2 refers to Service Model-C or Raider, and a 3 denotes the LeMay model.
> ...


----------



## gunner0427 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks. I did find this as well. My issue is the 3rd digit is higher than a 3, that's where I got stumped. I also have a 4th numeric digit as well.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

gunner0427 said:


> Thanks. I did find this as well. My issue is the 3rd digit is higher than a 3, that's where I got stumped. I also have a 4th numeric digit as well.


That's probably the serial number. The model number doesn't seem to be on the gun.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the gun?

Other than weight, we can probably figure out what you have.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Also, if you read over the link I posted, it gives the serial number range of the pistols.

* SERVICE MODEL 9MM PISTOLS​ * Introduced on January 11, 1984 was the first Service Model *A112* in 9mm Parabellum. Essentially, this was the same gun as the A111, except for caliber. In fact, the slides for the A112 pistols were made from the same 17-4 stainless steel investment casting, as were the slides for the A111 in .45 ACP. This model remained in the line until July 23, 1984. *In all, 301 of these 9mm pistols were produced in a serial number range of RF04666C through RF07599C.*​ Although there were relatively few Randall A112 pistols ever made, a change in production early on resulted in what was essentially two separate sub-models. The first Model A112 pistols employed Stainless steel, six-groove standard Colt-type barrels and barrel bushings. The outside diameter at the muzzle of those barrels was 0.495-inch.​ By 1984, it became apparent that the company could facilitate production by using a fatter barrel, which would allow the standardization of barrel bushings. These later production Model A112 pistols featured barrels that had the same outside diameter as the standard .45 ACP. And, there was more of a change than simply the outside diameter of the barrel in these latter-day Model A112 handguns. Randall at that time went from six-groove rifling to its hallmark 10-groove configuration in theses 9mm Fat Barrel units. The rifling was changed to enhance accuracy, and it also made the number of grooves standard throughout the Randall line since the .45s always did have 10-groove barrels.​ Production of the Combat Model *A122*  began on July 23, 1984, and ended December 13, 1984. It was essentially nothing more than the Model A121 (.45 ACP) in 9mm. This meant that it differed from the Model A112 9mm in that it had a slide with a flat top and fixed rear sight, a round hammer and Pachmayr grips. Only 18 Model A122 pistols were ever made, making it the rarest of the right-handed, full size service pistols Randall ever produced. Of the total production of 9mm Randall's, nearly 75% were exported to the European countries of England, Germany, Austria, Switzerland, and France. Only 35% of those 9mm Randall's had the fat barrels. Of Randall's total production of full-size, right-handed service models; the 9mm pistols represented a scant 3.2 percent.​
* "COMMANDER"-SIZE 9MM PISTOLS​ * The Model A212 was introduced on February 1, 1984. Like its .45ACP counterparts, it also went through a name change in 1984, becoming another in the "Raider" family. Primarily, the biggest difference between the A212 and the A211 (.45 ACP) was the caliber. However, the *A212* also was made in two different barrel widths -- the latter are rarer being the Fat Barrel guns. In all, there were only 76 of the A212 pistols manufactured, or which a mere 25 had fat barrels. The serial number range was *RF02359C through RF03815C*. The last A212 was manufactured on December 13, 1984.​ Randall Model A232 came on-line on October 11, 1984, and differed from the A212 in that it had a flat top slide with the Millett Model 100 adjustable rear sight. In all, only five Model *A232* pistols were ever produced, and it is believed that they all were exported to Europe since none have surfaced since in the United States. The serial number range was from *RF02473C through RF03777C*. The last of this model was made on November 12, 1984.
​


----------



## gunner0427 (Apr 22, 2014)

How do I post a pic from a file?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

gunner0427 said:


> How do I post a pic from a file?


Please see this thread:

* http://www.handgunforum.net/forum-how-s/37788-attaching-pictures.html*


----------

